# Good RELIABLE farriers in Lincoln?



## RonnieHowe (15 May 2013)

Hi there 

Can anyone recommend a good, reliable farrier in Lincoln?
I have only just moved over this way and had an appointment yesterday with a farrier in who's card I found on the yard noticeboard, but he cancelled on me last minute yesterday  pretty annoying seeing as I made arrangements around work and had to get lifts to the yard due to having no car ATM!
So not very impressed and wondered what people's recommendations were?

Thanks  x


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (15 May 2013)

I use Richard Speck, he's fantastic!!!


----------



## case895 (15 May 2013)

A RELIABLE farrier? Is that for shoeing your unicorn? Saying that, you probably have greater chance of finding a unicorn...


----------



## RunToEarth (15 May 2013)

I use Dan Miller for all ours - he is based in Scopwick outside of Lincoln - he is extremely reliable and I would recommend him to anyone. You can PM me for his number if you want it.


----------



## mulledwhine (15 May 2013)

Ben smith  avoid davisay ' sp'


----------



## mulledwhine (15 May 2013)

Pm me for ben  always early, never late , such a star


----------



## andytiger (16 May 2013)

Andy marris is brill always reliable and a excellent farrier to boot ! pm me for number


----------



## Oscar (18 May 2013)

Davide Molinario is fab (Itallian) very punctual, and has done a fab job with my lot, I moved from Surrey a few yrs back and was appalled at the state of the shoeing by the then yard farrier. One of mine went lame within a couple of months and I'm sure it was farrier related. I soon binned him off!! 

Davide is a rider as well and really knows his stuff, great with the horses too.


----------



## DragonSlayer (18 May 2013)

Oscar said:



			Davide Molinario is fab (Itallian) very punctual, and has done a fab job with my lot, I moved from Surrey a few yrs back and was appalled at the state of the shoeing by the then yard farrier. One of mine went lame within a couple of months and I'm sure it was farrier related. I soon binned him off!! 

Davide is a rider as well and really knows his stuff, great with the horses too.
		
Click to expand...

We use Davide, have done for almost 6 years now, sorted out a nasty abcess on one of our horses feet that the vet completely missed whilst on loan....

Helped us with the transition to bare-foot as well with a couple.


----------



## mulledwhine (18 May 2013)

In contrast to that I have friends who davide has let down, including the friend who has some if his horses on her land


----------



## lauzbeefy (23 May 2013)

I use Dan Miller too, very reliable... Also Mark Watson is now this way and he is one of the best...


----------



## andytiger (24 May 2013)

I used to use davide he is a very good farrier just very unreliable use to pre book every 6 weeks and he used to just not turn up or when he did was very late with no phone call ect


----------



## ferrador (26 May 2013)

lauzbeefy said:



			I use Dan Miller too, very reliable... Also Mark Watson is now this way and he is one of the best...
		
Click to expand...

says who ?


----------



## theopuppy (29 May 2013)

Ditto, sadly.

Excellent farrier but unreliable and does not return calls, late , cancels last minute and sometimes didn't turn up.. annoying when I have limited time off work..

In contrast I use Richard Hawkins now.. Newark based but travels a bit. Completely reliable, patient with the youngsters and very reasonably priced.


----------

